# good substrate/background combos



## travellife (Sep 11, 2013)

I just used white sand for the 1st time in a nano cube for my betta. It has a black background. Pleased with how it looks, especially with live plants plus it enhances the betta's colors. Only thing is fish poop is very noticeable but easy to remove w/a turkey baster. Not sure if I'd have time to maintain the surface of the sand in a larger tank.


----------



## Boreas (Jan 24, 2016)

I have white pool filter sand in my African cichlid tank. Also with a black background. Really nice looking at first. It immediately shows fish poops.

My tank doesn't even have a powerful enough light for plants, but the white sand as well as the white rock have slowly become a more natural brown/green tint from algae. White sand won't stay white for long.


----------



## Fishbeard (Aug 20, 2016)

I use play sand in my tanks, it's a lighter color, and I use a black background.

In my 20H, I use a turkey baster to pull up any poo. Since it tend to collect in certain areas, it isn't that hard to maintain.

I'm really happy with the black background. Makes everything in the tank pop a bit more.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

It depends on the tank setup (plant choice, hardscape, etc.) but I personally don't like white sand with a black background. I am sure you could make it work tho.

I am currently setting up a tank with Amazonia Light, La Plata sand (which is white), spider wood, and Okho stone and I bought frosted window tint from Home Depot. Not too expensive and looks pretty cool.


----------



## WaterMelon (Aug 5, 2017)

frosted glass looks great. 

i use pool filter white sand. and no background cause my tank is not against a wall. it is sort of in the middle of two rooms. I would use black if it was against a wall though. or maybe sea blue


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

I like aqua blue/turquoise background (painted) on white or black sand.
Currently using afore mentioned on tank with earth colored safe-t-sorb.
Feel it gives more depth.


----------

